# WTB : Seiko samurai



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

*WTB : Seiko samurai*


View Advert


With waffle/pattern dial. UK/EU sale preferred, however willing to pay import duty for the right price.
Not compulsory to have bracelet ,box or papers, however glass should be marks free.
Thanks.




*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*

21/04/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

